

The Big One? - vic_nyc
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/04/23/the_big_one?page=full

======
jseliger
Thanks for submitting this. I submitted it, and a couple variations, a couple
days ago; this is arguably the biggest and possibly most important news of the
year, but for some reason it hasn't hit the frontpage. H7N9 may turn out to be
nothing (one hopes). But if it turns out to be important, every PCP and anyone
related to them should be reading this.

~~~
vic_nyc
I know! I'm also surprised articles like this don't make the headlines.

~~~
vic_nyc
I'm noticing now that the link I provided requires mandatory registration, and
their site is not even properly compatible with Chrome. (I was not required to
sign up earlier on my iPad) Maybe that's why. I'll see if I can find a
different link for the article

